# What GPS to use for uber partner app



## uberron73 (Mar 13, 2016)

I'm using Google maps an i always had good luck with it. I like how it looks an everything but when I'm on uber partner app an get a request the v Google maps shows up an I noticed it's backwards. (Upside down) it shows I'm going twds the pin but it's actually going away from it or visa versa. Do u know what I'm saying?? If it was facing the way I'm going I'd find ppl faster but when it's facing me as it's going I get confused easier. Is there a way to fix that or should I use Waze? Never used Waze or any other map app b4 so Idk what the deal is. Lmk if this is normal and of there a fix. Thxs


----------



## Stygge (Jan 9, 2016)

Is it a case of having north or heading towards the top of the screen? I always have north up and I think it's the way the partner app shows it. To keep north up on all maps using the compass to know where I'm heading is easiest for me but for people not used to mapping and navigation I can see it could be confusing.

My advise would be to always tap "navigation" to switch to the google map app whenever enroute.


----------



## Sheiseman (Mar 30, 2016)

Built-in GPS...(AKA use your brain).


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Waze is way to busy. 
Too many options. 

Pax get all hinkey when I have several route options. I may take an option that will cost them $0.80 more. 

The fewer times I have to touch the screen, the fewer times I will have to explain to a cop what I am doing playing with my phone in traffic. 

I like Google maps. Hit Navigate and it works. 
Get a car compass if you are having trouble with North. They are very cheap. 
You will not need it in a few weeks.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

I'm not sure what you're saying but... go to options and turn tilt on. That will make the map turn to the direction you are traveling.


----------



## uberron73 (Mar 13, 2016)

RockinEZ said:


> Waze is way to busy.
> Too many options.
> 
> Pax get all hinkey when I have several route options. I may take an option that will cost them $0.80 more.
> ...


I tried that Waze an I deleted it right away. I like Google maps to I'm just gonna stick with it.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

Waze is the superior navigator. The problem you are having has to do with which way the GPS receiver was installed in the phone. I had the same issue on a S3 and a LG3 I suppose if your screen will auto rotate when upside down you could mount your phone upside down but that creates other issues with wiring... Not a lot you can do except write a email complaining to the navigator developer and ask for a way to flip the default like for FPS and flight sim games.

UPDATE

I just found this waze command:

##@rawgps

enter it in the search field. It will bypass the constraints that keep your car icon on the street even if you aren't on a street. I haven't had a chance to test it for the backwards launching direction but it might help that too.


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

I like Waze, I just don't like it when someone cancels while I'm using Waze to get to the pickup. If I'm not paying a lot of attention to my phone screen, I may not see they canceled until I switch back to the "partner app."


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

Google Maps FTW


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

Google Maps sucks on iPhone. Not nearly the same features as android phones have. Regardless I love Waze. I'm amazed at how well it redirects me out of traffic. I've learned back routes I never knew existed and I'm a native. I use this app even when I'm not driving for U/L


----------



## UberSelect07 (May 17, 2016)

I use the Uber nav app for short trips, Google for longer trips as the maps are better and estimates are better. I use Waze when I think there will be traffic because Waze tends to reroute quicker than Google and will do it automatically. Google owns Waze, so I assume there won't be much difference after some time. For map display, I like Uber first. It is the easiest to read quickly. I like the Google Map Display next. Waze is way to busy, but routing is better real-time.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

When I was driving a cab, I felt that keeping a Rand McNally street atlas was the most efficient way of figuring out where I was. 

Although I didn't need it at all when I was in the city. City house numbers follow a pattern, if you never heard of the street, by the house number you would know what street its off of. Example given, if the address is say, 6023 Harvard, I know that the 6000 block in Pittsburgh is Highland Ave., so Harvard is off of Highland.


----------



## Prakash Thapa (Jun 3, 2016)

Can a third party navigation app other than Google Maps or Waze be used? I would like to use offline navigation app.


----------



## LadyUberDriver1 (Jul 1, 2016)

Uber navigation is not available to me for some reason. Google Maps as recently started taking the first available route instead of the most direct route. So I decided to try waze and waze is not any better.


----------



## Road Pilot (May 18, 2015)

I use Waze when not accepting Uber pools. 

Unlike Lyft, the Uber app does not interface with Waze so enroute requests are all but invisible.

Google Maps crashed enroute too many times for my comfort zone. 

Apple Maps (with Uber interface) is unreliable


----------

